# arklow shipping



## skiboo (Jul 30, 2011)

like to hear from danny calligher sailed with me on arklow bay 1998 rgds bob angus skiboo


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

Are you certain of the spelling of Calligher, where did he come from.?


----------



## dannykelliher08 (Oct 24, 2008)

skiboo said:


> like to hear from danny calligher sailed with me on arklow bay 1998 rgds bob angus skiboo


Hi bob, is it me danny jnr or my my dad danny snr your looking for. We were both on the bay in 98


----------



## skiboo (Jul 30, 2011)

danny i think it was your dad that sailed with me he went to work on bunker barges big mick was mate with us he took a video going down the bay which i still have today i have been retired now 10 years have you ever heard from peter cruise sorry about spelling your name wrong rgds bob angus


----------



## dannykelliher08 (Oct 24, 2008)

skiboo said:


> danny i think it was your dad that sailed with me he went to work on bunker barges big mick was mate with us he took a video going down the bay which i still have today i have been retired now 10 years have you ever heard from peter cruise sorry about spelling your name wrong rgds bob angus


Ill private message you my dads private number bob, give him a call


----------



## dannygrit (Feb 13, 2009)

hi bob nice to here you im on a tug coastal towing the tugs name is osprey boxer give us a number and ill get in touch regs danny


----------

